# Need a 210 transmission



## mk162 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am working on finding a 210 transmission for a friend's car. A 5-speed 60 series to replace the automatic that is in there now. Anybody now where to find them? Ebay doesn't have any listed right now.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I know the 210 was the model after the Datsun 1200, but how far after? I know where there is a Datsun 1200 with a 4-speed manual tranny in decent shape. It shifts gears alright, but since the clutch is probably bad, I cannot tell you anymore. I figure as long as it is an A-series, it should be able to bolt up. Mind you, it is in a junkyard car that they used to haul parts around in. One day it threw a belt and has been sitting ever since in that same spot, or so they told me.


----------



## mk162 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

I actually just won one on Ebay. I was looking for the 5 speed and somebody finally listed one.
Thanks for checking!
Brad


----------

